# tear or medial retinaculum right knee need cpt code



## teresa (Jan 13, 2011)

Need help none of us here agree  here is the op report-
diagnosis:  Extensive tear of the medial retinaculum or capsule right knee, medial parapatellar right retinaculum or capsule right knee with a fracture dislocation of the patella.

Procedure:  Removal of an avulsed bone fragment of the medial parapatellar region rt. Knee
repair of an wxtensive tear of the medial retinaculum right knee

there was found to be an extensive tear of the medial parapatellar capsule and extending into part of the vastus medialis muscle proximally and along the patellar tendon distally.  The site was suctioned of blood and blood clots and was irrigated with copious amounts of normal saline and bacitracin solution.  The bone fragments were removed.  The retinaculum or capsule was then closed with interrupted horizontal mattress sutures of #1 vicryl.  There was extensive tearing of soft tissue from over the anterior aspect of the patella and the initial repair was a pants-over-vest type of repair followed by a figure of eight #1 vicryl repair.  The capsule extending proximal to the patella as well as distal to the patella were both closed with interrupted figure-of-eight #1 vicryl sutures.  An excellent repair was achieved


----------

